# CL-14 looks sweet, any thoughts?



## jakmedic (Aug 28, 2006)

Have caught a glimpse of what looks like my perfect sailing dinghy, the CL-14, and have found 2 for sale, though I've never heard of the CL name before. Anyone had any experience with the CL-14? Hoping it fulfills my need for a boat that's quick and fun for me to sail alone on the various protected bays of Cape Cod, yet not too tender or wet for also using as a skill/confidence builder for my wife (or too dangerous for bringing the toddler out on a gentle day); quick to rig, easy to transport/trailer, well built and simple in design...helpful responses to my previous post here 2 weeks ago convinced me that I didn't know what kind of boat I wanted at the time, and my subsequent rethinking has led me to this boat. Any specific comments on the CL-14 would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Not sure what a CL14 is, but if it happens to be an old C-Lark which was 14', that is a fun boat. Which acually was ment to be an International 14 in fiberglass, but was a bit heavy to compete, so "Clark" boat company, makers of San Juans turned it into a decent 1d class in the 70's. 

I will point out, I may be discussing/talking about the wrong boat, as I have not heard of the C-lark being called a CL14, but then again........

Marty


----------



## jakmedic (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks, but I think it's a different boat. The CL is a Canadian company, still in production...first hit when you google "CL Sailboats"...Just gave the company a call, the guy was a real nice Canadian, which just made me want to buy their boat even more...


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

From a generally speaking standpoint, the two look similar. Altho the C-Lark might have a bit more WL, and will plane with enough wind. This one may too. 

For a beginner, someone whom wants to have fun with family, this may very well be a great little boat. Has some dry storage area forward to pack some food or equal. Might be able to tent camp on a lake island if you want.........

Other than first glance at pics, website etc. I would certainly consider it. Even new the price is reasonable for what you get.

Vanguard as I recall also has a boat of this size, as does Catalina and Hunter IIRC too

marty


----------



## CS271409 (Mar 1, 2006)

CL14s are common in Ontario... perhaps elsewhere too. They have been around for ever and have a great reputation as being "bulletproof" i.e. suitable for for the rigours of sailing schools, camps, resorts etc. I worked at a resort in the late 1970s and we had a CL 14. My daughter followed my footsteps many years later and taught sailing at our local sailing club on CL14s (or maybe the CL16s?). Simple design, easy to rig and great for your intended purpose IMHO.
Sailboats Online


----------



## dybydd (Jun 11, 2013)

I've owned a CL 11 and now a Cl 14 for sailing on the eastern shore of Georgian Bay. The CL 11 was a superb dinghy...great hull shape for tacking in close spaces...it has a 4 foot keelson stretching from aft the centerboard box to the transom. 

The little dinghy always seems to be sensitive to the helm...not overly but in light winds you feel that you still have control. Tacking is just superb even in 3-4 foot swells and you stay dry. The bailers look after any water shipped. Coming about is sure footed yet the weather helm is not so obvious that you don't have to be bringing the bow back down all the time.

I imagine the 14 will be more of the same...quite forgiving of any tiller errors.Running downwind is a breeze...I tacked into a SW 15 wind for three hours and then came back with that wind in under 30 mins!

The hull design is the key to it's success...if you find one grab it. There aren't many builders out there who care how a boat sails...as long as they sell it. But C&L Boatworks has a history of good design and it sure shows in the performance of their dinghies.


----------

